# Warum sollte man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen?



## ein_schelm (18. Februar 2015)

*Warum sollte man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen?*

Sicher, es ist schon was feines wenn AAA-Titel für unter 5 oder 10 Euro über die (virtuelle) Ladentheke gehen.
Da kauft man ein Hitman, Tomb Raider oder Civ  inkl. aller DLCs usw. für magere 5, 10, 20 €. Ursprünglich kosteten diese Spiele 50 - 100 Euro!

Den einen Freuds - der andere fühlt sich... verarscht.
Hab mir zu Release Tomb Raider gekauft und knapp 60 € hingelegt.
Vor ein paar Wochen hab ich den Titel für 5 € haben können...

Da frage ich mich schon warum man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen sollte - zumal bei Sonderangeboten meist alle DLCs enthalten sind. 
Das heiß man bekommt das komplette Spiel für weniger Geld!

Kann der Schuss für den Entwickler/Publisher nicht auch nach hinten los gehen?
Wäre es nicht besser, wenn man Spiele günstiger verkauft - dann aber zu einem relativ stabilen Preis? Also 30 € statt 60 €...
Kauft ihr noch Spiele für den Vollpreis?
Fühlt ihr euch auch verarscht, wenn ein Titel nur noch 1/10 kostet?


----------



## Mottekus (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum sollte man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen?*

Nun ja, du musst bedenken das seit Release einiges an Zeit vergangen ist. Bevor die gar kein Geld mehr damit machen hauen die das auch fürn 5er raus. Das allgemeine Interesse an dem Spiel scheint ja weitestgehend erschöpft zu sein. Angebot und Nachfrage behaupte ich da mal. 

Ich persönlich kaufe gar keine Spiele mehr zu Release. Liegt aber daran das ich keine Lust habe zu warten bis die Spiele nachgepatcht sind und mich als Beta-Tester mißbrauchen zu lassen. Und bis es soweit ist sind die meisten Spiele schon etwas günstiger geworden. Ich bin durchaus bereit für ein FERTIGES Spiel einen Vollpreis zu bezahlen aber die Erfahrung sagt das es sowas eigentlich nicht mehr gibt zu Release bzw. extrem selten geworden ist.


----------



## TammerID (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum sollte man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen?*

Der Grund für diese Preisreduzierung ist eigentlich eindeutig. So wie mein Vorredner schon sagte ist es das Problem der Nachfrage. Außerdem hat jedes Produkt auf dem Markt einen Lebenszyklus und bevor ein Produkt vom Markt verschwindet, fällt nunmal der Preis.
Das sowas für den Entwickler nach hinten losgeht ist unwahrscheinlich. Sowas kann eigentlich nur passieren wenn die Qualität sowieso nicht stimmt oder das Produkt zu früh vom Markt genommen wird.

Mich stört das nicht wirklich, wenn ich ein Spiel für 50€-60€ erwerbe und es dann nach 6-12 Monaten nur noch 5-10€ kostet.
Da ich momentan nicht mehr zum Vollpreis kaufe, freut es mich wenn Spiele so günstig sind.
Außerdem ist das ja auch wieder eine Art Markt. Wenn wir an den Steam Sale denken. Ich will nicht wissen wieviel € das generiert werden, nur weil die im Angebot sind...


----------



## turbosnake (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum sollte man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen?*



> Den einen Freuds - der andere fühlt sich... verarscht.
> Hab mir zu Release Tomb Raider gekauft und knapp 60 € hingelegt.
> Vor ein paar Wochen hab ich den Titel für 5 € haben können...


TR ist aus 2013, er ist also schon 2 Jahre alt. Seltsam wie man sich nach so langer Zeit so schlecht fühlen kann. 



> Da frage ich mich schon warum man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen sollte -



Weil Spieler teurer werden(Minecraft) und weil es sie nur noch so überteuerten Preisen gibt. Beides trifft auf dem PC aber praktisch nicht zu, also bleiben die Ungeduld, das gute Gefühl und  bei MP Titeln, der Zwang durch sein Umfeld.



> zumal bei Sonderangeboten meist alle DLCs enthalten sind.





> Das heiß man bekommt das komplette Spiel für weniger Geld!


Das trifft bei TR aber nicht zu, alle DLCs sind nur für den MP. Also hat man so oder so das komplette relevante Spiel.


----------



## keinnick (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum sollte man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen?*



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Fühlt ihr euch auch verarscht, wenn ein Titel nur noch 1/10 kostet?



 Nein. Ich fühle mich ja auch nicht verarscht weil ich damals für meine erste 128GB SSD 180 Euro oder für meinen ersten "tollen 32" LCD-Fernseher" 800 Euro hingelegt habe. 

Wie so oft gilt: Wer warten kann, der spart. Im Gegenzug ist man dann eben nicht von Anfang an dabei. So gleicht sich das aus. 

Heute bekommst Du Battlefield 3 für nen 10er oder eine GTX 9800 auf Ebay auch für 20 Euro hinterhergeworfen. Beim nächsten Graka-Kauf sollte ich dann vielleicht einfach 100 Jahre warten, dann wird's günstiger.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum sollte man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen?*



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Kauft ihr noch Spiele für den Vollpreis?



Fast ausschließlich.



> Fühlt ihr euch auch verarscht, wenn ein Titel nur noch 1/10 kostet?



Nein.


----------



## Kerkilabro (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum sollte man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen?*

Siehe Arma 3, zwar kein AAA Titel (zum Glück!) aber dennoch so teuer wie damals zur Veröffentlichung. Der Grund ist ganz einfach: MODSUPPORT! Diese Spiele leben ewig und machen endlos viel Spaß! 
Ein AAA Titel macht man 2 bis 5 mal an und schmeißt es weil es langweilig wird direkt von der Platte! AAA Titel sind wie Glühbirnen, Sie wurden so konstruiert, sodass sie nur eine sehr kurze Lebensdauer haben nur damit man sich an ihnen finanziell  bereichern kann weil sie ständig neu gekauft werden MÜSSEN! Warum ein Fifa 2 kaufen wenn Fifa 1 genau ein und das selbe Spiel ist? richtig, teil zwei hat neue mannschaften....... hätte man ja nicht einfach so reinmodden können = Abzocke!
AAA´st du noch oder spielst du schon?


----------



## EX-Buzz (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum sollte man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen?*

Ich kaufe keine AAA Titel zum Release, meist warte ich so 8 Wochen bis ich mich damit überhaupt näher beschäftige..... Gründe dafür:

Patchpolitik, überfüllte Server, teilweise Verbindungsprobleme, Bugs u.s.w.

,wahrscheinlich liegt es auch daran, dass ich aus dem Alter raus bin, dass ich die Spiele immer sofort haben muss..... hab mich damit zu oft auf die Sch****e gelegt..... letzte Bsp. Diablo 3 und X-Rebirth, bei letzterem hab ich mich so geärgert das da nichts wirklich ordentlich funktionierte, dass ich da zu dem Entschluss gekommen bin einfach abzuwarten.

Verarscht hab ich mich nie gefühlt wenn ein Spiel 6 Monate später nur noch die Hälfte kostet, warum auch..... so ist der Wirtschaftskreislauf.


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum sollte man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen?*

Wenn dich Preis-Drops stören werde Fan der Battlefield und vor allem CoD-Reihe, da wird sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr lange Zeit nicht viel reduziert. *g*

Aber "verarscht" würde ich mich erst fühlen, wenn ein (guter) Titel 1-3 Monate nach Release bereits einen starken Preisverfall erlebt, zum Gleichen Preis wo anders mit mehr Inhalten oder in 10 Versionen mit jeweils anderen Inhalten bei unterschiedlichen Händlern zum Start angeboten wird, oder ich das vollständige Spiel erst durch DLC-Nachkauf und Season-Pass-Gerümpel erhalte.

Ansonsten ist der Preis-Verfall wie hier schon erwähnt normal und gerade bei PC-Spielen passiert das eigentlich auch recht schnell. Es gab sogar schon Titel, die waren 1-3 Monate (*g*) nach Release im Steam-Sale bereits für 50-75% Rabatt für kurze Zeit erhältlich. Wenn ich unbedingt was frühzeitig haben möchte, dann nehme ich auch den Vollpreis in Kauf, ansonsten kann ich auch (mittlerweile) gern mal warten, wenn es nicht unbedingt bspw. ein Mehrspieler-Shooter ist, den mein Freundes/Bekannten-Kreis zum Launch gern spielen würde.


----------



## XGamer98 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum sollte man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen?*

Ich kaufe so gut wie kein Spiel direkt zu Realse und habe ich bis auf wenige Außnahmen auch nie. Das hat mehrere Gründe:
1. Beschränktest Budget als Schüler
2. Verbuggte Spiele und co. -> warten auf Patches um nicht als Versuchskaninchen missbraucht zu werden
3. Warte ich gern Reviews und oder Lets Plays ab da ich gern sicher gehen möchte das das Spiel auch was taugt.
Sicher gibt es immer wieder Sonderfälle, entweder wegen Freunden mit denen man dann Co-Op zocken kann und diese sich das Spiel zu Release kaufen, oder einfach wenn die Ungeduld mit einem Durchgeht.
Allgemein würde ich sowieso sagen das ich sehr auf mein Geldbeutel achte (#Schnäppchenfuchs) BF 3 habe ich mir kostenlos über Origin geholt, genau wie PVZ, Dead Space, DA Origins und alles was noch im "Frei aufs Haus-Special" drin war. desweiteren die berüchtigten Steamsales: Dishonored für unter 5 Euro, Tomb Raider für 5 unter 5 Euro, The Witcher 2 für knapp 3 Eurp. Alan Wake + Nighmares für ca. 3 Euro. usw. usf. 
Die einzigen Spiele die ich mir (fast) zum Vollpreis geholt hab sind Guildwars 2, Diablo 3 und Sim City 5. alles andere habe ich für möglichst kleines Geld geholt. ebne aus den oben genannten Gründen.
In manchen Fällen kommt dazu das man ein Spiel zwar sehr gerne Spielen will aber dem Publisher nicht das Geld in den Ar*** schieben will für die ******* die sie bauen und dann wartet man vllt doch auch gerne länger 
Betrogen fühl ich mich nicht und manche sagen ja auch das Gegenteil mit: "man muss die Spielebranche Entwickler und co. ja unterstützen" und sollte daher ein Schlechtes gewissen haben wenn man sich alles im Sale kauft. Ich sage nein. Wenn mir ein Spiel gut gefällt (Guild Wars 2) dann bin ich 1. gerne bereit mehr zu zahlen. 2. Gibt es fast überall in Muliplayertiteln Ingameshops und co. mit denen Ich dem Publisher und die Entwickler unterstüzen kann. Allerdings mache ich das nur wenn ich mir dadurch keine Vorteile erkauf: (Skins in LoL, Minins und Skins für Rüstung und Waffen in GW2, etc.) 

MfG, Niklas


----------



## oldsql.Triso (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum sollte man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen?*

Ich persönlich kaufe häufig Vollpreis und auch noch inner Hülle. Wenn mich was interessiert, supporte ich diese Leute. Nichts anderes ist Kickstarter. Ob es so wird wie versprochen, weiß man leider nicht. Ich greife lieber ins Klo und gebe die entsprechende Reputation beim Entwickler im Forum ab.

Bei Spiele wo ich absolut unentschlossen bin ob es was für mich ist bzw. ob es mich interessiert, warte ich meistens auch auf einen Sale. Aber Steamsales sind absolut boring mittlerweile.


----------



## ein_schelm (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum sollte man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen?*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kaufe häufig Vollpreis und auch noch inner Hülle. Wenn mich was interessiert, supporte ich diese Leute.



Würd mich jetzt schon interessieren was genau - selbst mit diesen extremen Preisspannen für das selbe Spiel - für den Entwickler hängen bleibt.
Nach abzug der Fixkosten und der Rendite.


----------



## BertB (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum sollte man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen?*

manchmal warte ich, manchmal nicht,
hängt schwer vom spiel ab,

bei blizzard lohnt sichs zum bleistift null zu warten, die haben sehr stabile preise,

bei kleinen publishern kauf ich manchmal gleich, weil die was haben sollen für ihre arbeit,
oder weil ich echt bock auf ein neues game hab, eventuell auch weils nen starken vorgänger gab

manche games kauf ich nur, weil sie in den üblichen benchlisten vorkommen, und ich sehen will, wie meine setups da performen
da zahl ich ungern mehr als nen zehner


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum sollte man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen?*

Wenn man unbedingt ein Game sofort nach dem Release haben will zahlt man eben oder für eine spezielle Edition. Ansonsten wird man eben dadurch belohnt das man einiges sparen kann wenn man wartet und man bekommt nebenbei auch ein Game welches keine Flöhe mehr im Pelz haben sollte


----------



## FortuneHunter (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum sollte man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen?*

Meine Einstellung hat sich seit den AAA-Titeln des letzten Gamingherbsts radikal geändert. Früher habe ich oft vorbestellt und immer gerne den Vollpreis gezahlt, aber was im letzten Herbst am Betaversionen zum Vollpreis verkauft wurde geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr.

Also warte ich jetzt solange bis zumindests eine GOTY-Edition mit allen DLCs und ohne Bugs erhältlich ist.

Das hat auch den Vorteil, dass ich endlich meinen Pile of shame abbauen kann 

Aber das Spiele verbilligt angeboten werden ist doch keine neue Entwicklung. Schon zu den seligen Retail Zeiten gab es die Softwarepyramide und Spielesammlungen für wenig Geld zu kaufen ... Als ich noch jünger und das Geld nicht so üppig war habe ich hier oft zugeschlagen.


----------



## alm0st (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum sollte man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Nein. Ich fühle mich ja auch nicht verarscht weil ich damals für meine erste 128GB SSD 180 Euro oder für meinen ersten "tollen 32" LCD-Fernseher" 800 Euro hingelegt habe.



Süß, meine 80 GB Intel SSD hat mich damals 220 € gekostet 

Die Flut an Spielen ist heute einfach gewaltig - Praktisch kein Monat ohne AAA Titel. Gerade im Herbst meist 3-4 "Kracher" in kurzer Zeit. Außerdem wird der größte Umsatz zu Release inkl. Vorbestellung gemacht. Die ersten 6 Monate kommen dann vielleicht noch ein paar Verkäufe dazu aber das ist für den finanziellen Erfolg praktisch irrelevant. Mit ein Grund warum DLCs so beliebt bei Publishern sind.

Gerade aber bei Downloadtiteln finde ich 50-60 € viel zu teuer. Selbst für ne Boxed Version in der ja mittlerweile nichts mehr außer der DVD selbst liegt, sind noch 40 € zu teuer für mein Empfinden. Wenn man dann noch regelmässig als Betatester missbraucht wird, stellt sich für mich grundsätzlich die Frage warum ich überhaupt noch Spiele bei großen Publishern kaufen soll?


----------



## DarkMo (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum sollte man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen?*

darf man fragen wie alt du bist? nicht bös gemeint, aber hast wohl noch nie ein auto gekauft hm? ^^ das ding wechselt den besitzer fürn vollpreis und verliert schlagartig sehr viel an wert (da ja jetzt nicht mehr neu ><). das man für spiele nach jahren kaum noch was blechen muss... was is daran bite verarsche? nur weil du in der kosten/nutzen rechnung die hälfte vergisst, ist das nichts schlechtes. hier nochmal ein anderer betrachtungsansatz:

vollpreis: 60€ und 0 wartezeit
billigpreis: 5€ und 2 3 jahre wartezeit.

hmmmmmm ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum sollte man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen?*

Tomb Raider gabs zu Release schon für 25 oder 30€. War jedenfalls direkt mir Rabattaktion in irgendeinem Keyshop. Aber ka. mehr welchen.


----------



## alm0st (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum sollte man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen?*



DarkMo schrieb:


> darf man fragen wie alt du bist? nicht bös gemeint, aber hast wohl noch nie ein auto gekauft hm? ^^ das ding wechselt den besitzer fürn vollpreis und verliert schlagartig sehr viel an wert (da ja jetzt nicht mehr neu ><). das man für spiele nach jahren kaum noch was blechen muss... was is daran bite verarsche? nur weil du in der kosten/nutzen rechnung die hälfte vergisst, ist das nichts schlechtes. hier nochmal ein anderer betrachtungsansatz:
> 
> vollpreis: 60€ und 0 wartezeit
> billigpreis: 5€ und 2 3 jahre wartezeit.
> ...



Und welcher vernünftige Privatmann kauft heue überhaupt noch neu? Zumal der Durchschnittliche Neuwagenkäufer 55 aufwärts ist und im Premium- und Sportwagensegment läuft so oder so fast alles übers Firmenleasing. Dort sind dann mal Preisverfälle im Bereich von bis zu 50% nach 1-2 Jahren keine Seltenheit (z.B. 6er BMW). 
Eben aufgrund des abartigen Wertverfalls innherhalb der ersten 2 Jahre würde ich niemals (außer ich hab X-Millionen und es ist mir vollkommen latte) ne Neuwagen kaufen.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum sollte man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen?*



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Kann der Schuss für den Entwickler/Publisher nicht auch nach hinten los gehen?


Solange es genug Leute gibt, welche 90+ für ne Preorder-superduper-Schickedition hinlegen und das Spiel in den ersten paar Monaten weg geht wie warme Semmeln... Ne.




ein_schelm schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht besser, wenn man Spiele günstiger verkauft - dann aber zu einem relativ stabilen Preis? Also 30 € statt 60 €...


Wozu? Die Spiele gehen auch für 60€ weg (zumindest retail). Die meisten Spiele gibt es doch schon für 30-40€ zum Release (keyshops).



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Kauft ihr noch Spiele für den Vollpreis?


Selbstverständlich *nicht*. Ich spiele nicht für 60€ den Betatester, wenn ich das Spiel ein halbes Jahr später für nen Zehner als v1.0 mit allem DLC kaufen kann.  Wenn ich ein Spiel haben will, dann kommt das auf die Wunschliste und bleibt dort, bis es in einem Sale auftaucht.
Abgesehen davon kommt mein Steamguthaben normalerweise nicht aus meiner Geldbörse sondern von verkauften CSGO-Skins.



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Fühlt ihr euch auch verarscht, wenn ein Titel nur noch 1/10 kostet?


Im Gegenteil, ich kaufe ausschliesslich bei Steamsales, Humble bundle und Konsorten. 
Solange andere Leute den Vollpreis hinlegen und sich das Geschäftsmodell für die Publisher lohnt, soll mir das Recht sein. Ich kann warten und werde für meine Geduld belohnt.


----------



## Shona (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum sollte man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Tomb Raider gabs zu Release schon für 25 oder 30€. War jedenfalls direkt mir Rabattaktion in irgendeinem Keyshop. Aber ka. mehr welchen.


Das sind KeyShops die bei Valve in die Kategorie nicht authorisierte Reseller fallen...Nichtmal geschenkt würde ich solch einen Key auf meinem Account aktivieren.



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Hab mir zu Release Tomb Raider gekauft und knapp 60 € hingelegt.
> Vor ein paar Wochen hab ich den Titel für 5 € haben können...


Humble Square Enix Bundle 2 (pay what you want and help charity) => $15 (1,37€ - Kein Scherz, laut Yahoo ist das der derzeitige Kurs xD) für 11 Spiele macht $1,36/Spiel = 1,21€/Spiel
Fühlst du dich jetzt noch mehr verarscht? 





ein_schelm schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich schon warum man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen sollte


Warum machst du das auch?
Die Retail Version bekommst du z. B. bei Zavvi.com schon für ~35€ (50€ Vollpreis) oder 45€ (60€ Vollpreis). Wenn man frühzeitig vorbestellt kann es sein das der Preis sogar unter 30€ fällt, ist mir bei Batman Arkham City passiert das ich es für 35€ vorbestellt hatte und nach Release nur 28€ bezahlt habe. Sniper Elite V2 habe ich 2 Tage vor Release bei Zavvi für 23€ vorbestellt, bei Steam hat es damal 49,99€ gekostet

Ansich hab ich durch Zavvi nie den Vollpreis gezahlt (gibt im übrigen keine Versandkosten), das einzige was bei Zavvi der Fall ist, das es bis zu 14 Tage nach Release dauern kann bis das Spiel ankommt.




ein_schelm schrieb:


> Kann der Schuss für den Entwickler/Publisher nicht auch nach hinten los gehen?
> Wäre es nicht besser, wenn man Spiele günstiger verkauft - dann aber zu einem relativ stabilen Preis? Also 30 € statt 60 €...


Nein kann nicht nach hinten los gehen und ich sage dir das die Spiele noch teurer werden und ich sage das es auch einen Grund gibt den das ganze, ganz bestimmt, beeinflusst und das sind diese billig Key Händler die vom LKW gefallenen Spiele billig verkaufen zu müssen. Wer auch noch glaubt das der Entwickler/Publisher bei diesen Shops etwas verdient der irrt sich den die verdienen daran absolut nichts dran weshalb es auch authorisierte und nicht authorisierte Shops gibt.



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Kauft ihr noch Spiele für den Vollpreis?.


Jein, wie oben schon geschrieben kaufe ich in England ein und dank den Pfundpreises kann ich sparen. In letzter Zeit hat auch GreenManGaming (authorisierter Händler) sehr gute Angebote wie z. B. Batman Arkham Knight das ich für 45€ vorbestellt habe



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Fühlt ihr euch auch verarscht, wenn ein Titel nur noch 1/10 kostet?


Nope, dafür kann ich von Release an spielen und muss nicht Drölftausend Jahre warten bis mal ein vernünfitiger Preis kommt.


----------



## Teutonnen (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum sollte man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen?*



Shona schrieb:


> Drölftausend Jahre



Du meinst "bis zum nächsten Steam sale"?


----------



## Shona (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum sollte man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen?*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Du meinst "bis zum nächsten Steam sale"?


Nicht wirklich den Steam hat nicht mehr so gute Angebote und minus 15-25% bei neueren Spielen ist eben nicht viel wenn man das gleiche schon beim Release gezahlt hat 
Für mich lohnt sich somit der Steam Sale nur noch bedingt für kleine Spiele aber nicht für die großen das dauert min. 1 Jahr das es weniger kostet als ich gezahlt habe


----------



## Ruptet (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum sollte man überhaupt noch Vollpreis zahlen?*

Ich kaufe selten Vollpreis Titel und noch seltener bestelle ich vor, aber wenn ich es tue, werde ich nicht enttäuscht.

Und nein, wieso sollte es mich stören ? Klar wird das Spiel in 2 Jahren nur noch 10€ kosten, ich habe 50€ gezahlt konnte es dafür aber auch schon über 2 Jahre spielen.
Gibt selten ein Spiel auf das ich wirklich heiß bin, von daher warte ich fast immer darauf das der Preis fällt.

Also meistens "Hm, das Spiel sieht nett aus aber mehr auch nicht, wenns billig ist kauf ichs mir"
Und bei Ausnahmen zB. Dragonball "shut up and take my Money !" Da interessiert es mich nicht ob ich mal 20€ mehr zahle.


----------

